# Delay in TCL



## Smalldeath (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in einer procedure (proc) ein delay einbauen. In Java ist es ja kinderleicht nur in TCL habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden. after friert die ganze procedure ein. das hilft mir nicht weiter. das delay soll nur 1-2 sek anhalten. Es ist für einen Eggdrop im IRC


----------

